# (le/les) + jour de la semaine (lundi, mardi, etc.) - avec/sans article, singulier/pluriel



## DaniL

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire quelques exercices grammaticaux, au cours desquels je suis tombé sur des choses que je comprends pas.


" Presque tous les musées nationaux sont fermés le mardi. "

Est-ce qu'on pourrait omettre " le " devant mardi ? Cela voudrait-il dire que presque tous les musées sont fermés ce mardi ou faut-il nécessairement ajouter " ce " dans ce cas ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses

*Notes des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi la même question sur le forum français-anglais ici. Pour les dates complètes, voir (le) dimanche 6 janvier - article + date avec le jour de la semaine.


----------



## Calamitintin

Tous les musées sont fermés mardi = ce mardi qui vient.
Tous les musées sont fermés le mardi = tous les mardis de l'année.
++
Cal


----------



## DaniL

Merci, c'est comme ça que je l'avais compris. Mais dans les corrigés où plusieurs solutions possibles sont normalement indiqués, " le mardi " était indiqué comme étant la seule bonne solution.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mais cette proposition est parfaitement exacte :
" Presque tous les musées nationaux sont fermés le mardi. "
(si tu viens en France en touriste, il vaut mieux le savoir !  )


----------



## alkhitan

Bonjour,
pourriez-vous m´expliquer SVP, la différence entre l´utilisation de jour de la semaine avec et sans article. p.ex.: le lundi / lundi

merci


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Lorsqu'on utilise "le lundi", c'est en général pour désigner un jour quelconque, c'est-à-dire n'importe quel lundi ou, plus exactement, tous les lundis.

ex. : _Le lundi, j'ai un cours de dessin. _(c'est-à-dire chaque lundi)

Sans article, c'est _a priori_ pour indiquer le lundi précédent (si le temps utilisé dans la phrase est au passé) ou le lundi suivant (si le temps utilisé dans la phrase est au futur)...


----------



## tilt

Bienvenue sur les forums WR.

La question est un peu vaste pour y répondre simplement.
Comme toujours, tout dépend du contexte.

Ce fil, du forum Français/Anglais, va peut-être t'aider. Il y en a d'autres, que tu peux trouver à l'aide des outils de recherche.


----------



## janpol

L'article s'utilise aussi, parfois, à propos d'un jour précis : je partirai le lundi 5 mars.


----------



## sientific

Salut,

Je me demandais si on devait utiliser le dans cette expression. Personnellement, je le mettrais mais j'en doute.

"Je travaille toute la semaine de 7h à 17h, sauf _*le*_ samedi après-midi et _*le*_ dimanche matin."
Vous avez un avis??


----------



## Mauricet

sientific said:


> "Je travaille toute la semaine de 7h à 17h, sauf _*le*_ samedi après-midi et _*le*_ dimanche matin.


----------



## tilt

On dirait _sauf samedi après-midi et dimanche matin _pour parler de samedi et dimanche prochains uniquement.

_Sauf le samedi après-midi et le dimanche matin_ n'est cependant pas la seule forme possible, puisqu'on peut également dire _sauf les samedis après-midi et __les dimanches matins._


----------



## yogimogi

*Scénario-I*
Je pense que, quand on fait quelque chose régulièrement, le même jour de la semaine, il faut mettre "le" avant le nom du jour.

par example
Le dimanche je visite mes parents.

*Scénario-II*
Je veux décrire que j'ai fait pendant la semaine dernière.

Lundi j'ai visité Paris.
Mardi j'ai regardé le match de foot.
etc.

Dans ce contexte, faut-il mettre "le"avant le nom du jour?

merci d'avance, Yogesh


----------



## la fée

Tu ne dois rien changer! Tes phrases sont parfaites comme tu les as écrites et l'explication que tu as donnée est très correcte aussi! Bravo!
Tu devrais pourtant mettre l'article devant le jour dans le second groupe d'exemples, s'il y avait une spécification du genre "le lundi après Noel, je suis allé..."


----------



## Barsac

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec la fée !


----------



## yogimogi

Merci beaucoup à tous.

Alors j'ai encore une question. À l'écart de scénario-I, que j'ai cité dans mon premier poste, y a-t-il un autre contexte dans lequel il faut utiliser "le" avant le nom du jour?


amicalement, Yogesh


----------



## itka

Désolée de compliquer les choses, mais... oui, il y a (au moins) une autre possibilité !
Si tu racontes par le détail une semaine entière, bien précise, tes vacances par exemple, au *passé composé*, ou au *futur*, tu devras employer aussi l'article défini, à moins que cette semaine soit toute proche dans le temps, en ce cas, tu peux l'omettre (c'est le cas dans ton scénario II) :
_ "L'an dernier, nous avons passé une semaine en région parisienne. Le lundi, nous sommes allés à Versailles, le mardi, nous avons visité le musée du Louvre, ... et le dimanche, nous sommes allés voir mes parents."

"Pendant les vacances de Pâques, nous passerons une semaine en région parisienne. Le lundi, nous iront à Versailles, le mardi, nous visiterons le musée du Louvre, ... et le dimanche, nous iront voir mes parents."_

L'idée de répétition que tu indiques dans ton scénario I est parfaitement exacte, mais seulement au *présent* ou à *l'imparfait*.
Au futur, ça peut se discuter, mais personnellement, j'emploierais plutôt le pluriel : _"Les lundis, j'irai ..."_


----------



## Chimel

Pour compléter ce que dit Itka, on a aussi ce cas assez fréquemment dans des romans policiers. Si le crime a eu lieu un samedi soir, par exemple, on va avoir des phrases telles que: "Je l'ai vu pour la dernière fois le vendredi, vers 16 heures", "Où étiez-vous le dimanche matin?"...

Comme dans l'exemple des vacances, on se réfère à un moment bien précis dans le passé: *la* semaine de vacances à Paris, *le* samedi où a eu lieu le crime. Les autres jours sont alors introduits par l'article défini puisqu'il n'y a en principe qu'un seul lundi (mardi...) concerné.


----------



## franglaiise

Bonjour,

J'ai appris qu'on utilisait l'article défini avant les nom des jours de la semaine pour dire que quelque chose se répète chaque semaine le même jour. Par exemple : 

_Le lundi, j__'ai mon cours de yoga.
_
Pourtant, j'ai déjà vu _le + jour de la semaine_ désignant un jour particulier. Par exemple :

_Le samedi, je suis allé au cinéma. _(C'était la réponse à la question: _Qu'est-ce que tu as fait pendant le week-end ?_)

Est-ce que c'est correct ? Est-ce qu'on utilise aussi _Samedi, je suis allé..._ ? Y a-t-il une différence entre les deux ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Dans le cas où on parle d'une période de temps donnée et indiquée (ici le week-end) on utilise l'article défini avec un nom de jour pour spécifier qu'il s'agit du jour compris dans cette période de temps.

Dans ce cas, "le samedi" signifie "le samedi de ce week-end dont on parle".


----------



## franglaiise

Merci, Punky Zoé. Donc si je disais _Samedi, je suis allé..._ dans ce cas particulier, ce serait incorrect ?
De même, est-ce qu'on doit dire _Samedi, je suis allé... _si on ne mentionne pas le week-end (donc la période de temps) avant ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

En fait, on peut également dire simplement samedi sans article, s'il s'agit du week-end précédent (dans ce cas samedi signifie généralement "samedi dernier").

On utilise l'article défini pour parler d'un jour particulier dans une période particulière qui en général n'est pas la semaine précédente.
(je ne suis pas certaine que ce soit très clair...)


----------



## franglaiise

Je crois avoir compris mais je n'en suis pas sûre, donc pour vérifier, voilà un exemple.

Les lycéens vont avoir une semaine de vacances (c'est bien une période particulière, n'est-ce pas ?). Avant ou après les vacances, ils discutent :

_A: Qu__'est-ce que tu vas faire (tu as fait) pendant les vacances ?_
_B: Le lundi, je vais rester __à la maison, le mardi, je vais rendre visite __à Monique etc._
_(Le lundi, je suis resté __à la maison, le mardi, j__'ai rendu visite __à Monique etc.)
_
Mais si je veux dire ce que je vais faire la semaine prochaine ou ce que j'ai fait la semaine dernière, je dis tout simplement:

_Lundi, je vais rester __à la maison, le mardi, je vais rendre visite __à Monique etc._
_(Lundi, je suis restée à la maison, le mardi, j'ai rendu visite à Monique etc.)

_C'est ça ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

franglaiise said:


> _Lundi, je vais rester à la maison, le mardi, je vais rendre visite à Monique etc.
> (Lundi, je suis restée à la maison, le mardi, j'ai rendu visite à Monique etc.)
> _
> C'est ça ?


En toute logique, si on commence sans article, on continue sans article, mais c'est ça.


----------



## franglaiise

Bien sûr, excusez-moi, j'ai copié les phrases et j'ai oublié de supprimer l'article devant mardi. 

En tout cas, merci beaucoup de m'avoir tout expliqué. C'est clair maintenant.


----------



## borboletinha

Pourriez-vous me dire si je dois écrire "je travaille tous le samedis, les samedis ou le samedi  ou si toutes ces formes sont possibles? Je vous remerci déjà.


----------



## Mr Swann

Je travaille tout le samedi veut dire toute la journée de CE samedi là .


Je travaille le samedi ( en général) a le même sens que je travaille les samedis ou je travaille tous les samedis ( on insiste un peu plus)

Voilà !


----------



## Mariquilla81

Bonjour,

J´ai vu écrit, à plusieurs reprises, Les samedis, les mardis... est-ce que c´est une erreur?? 

Merci.


----------



## Mauricet

Ce n'est pas une erreur :





tilt said:


> On dirait _sauf samedi après-midi et dimanche matin _pour parler de samedi et dimanche prochains uniquement.(*)
> 
> _Sauf le samedi après-midi et le dimanche matin_ n'est cependant pas la seule forme possible, puisqu'on peut également dire _sauf les samedis après-midi et __les dimanches matins._(**)


(*) en réponse à "Je travaille toute la semaine de 7h à 17h, sauf _*le*_ samedi après-midi et _*le*_ dimanche matin", dans un contexte où on parle d'une semaine définie.
(**) Ici le contexte est celui où on parle d'une semaine-type (toutes les semaines sont pareilles).


----------



## Mariquilla81

Bonjour,

Je croyais avoir compris la règle mais je viens de tomber sur une phrase qui m´a embrouillée: "_On est arrivé le mercredi, et le jeudi matin on s'est retrouvé au coeur d'une bataille de rue"
__Pourquoi emploie-t-on l´article devant le jour de la semaine s´il n´y a ni date ni idée de répétition ( tous les mercredis) ??

Merci d´avance et bonne journée à vous tous/toutes._


----------



## Laurie24

Mariquilla81,

On utilise "le" dans ce cas car on parle d'un jour précis. Cependant il n'est pas obligatoire selon moi


----------



## Laurie24

Les noms de jours, qui s’écrivent avec une minuscule, prennent la marque du pluriel comme n’importe quel nom commun. En revanche, placés après eux, « matin » et « soir » sont considérés comme des adverbes et ne s’accordent pas : c’est qu’il faut comprendre « au matin », « au soir » !

les lundis, les lundis soir, les dimanches matin, etc.

N.B. Dans « les lundi et jeudi de chaque semaine », les noms de jours restent logiquement au singulier, puisqu’il n’y a qu’un lundi et un jeudi par semaine.


----------



## Mauricet

"_On est arrivé le mercredi, et le jeudi matin on s'est retrouvé au c*œ*ur d'une bataille de rue"_


Laurie24 said:


> On utilise "le" dans ce cas car on parle d'un jour précis. Cependant il n'est pas obligatoire  selon moi


Sans _le_, on parle du dernier mercredi, pas du mercredi de la semaine dont on fait le récit.


----------



## chercheuse

Bonjour,
J'avais toujours compris que si tu parles avec quelqu'un d'un jour de la semaine (dernier ou prochain) on NE doit PAS mettre l'article parce qu'autrement on donne une idée de répétion: par exemple: Dimanche je suis allée à la montagne  (dimanche dernier) vs. Le dimanche j'allais à la montagne (tous les dimanches),
Eh bien, je suis en train de lire un livre et j'ai trouvé cette phrase donc je n'y comprends rien... " L'enfant finit par retrouver son carnet de textes et regarda ce qu'il y avait à faire pour LE jeudi". 
Pourquoi on emploi ici l'article et non pas "jeudi" (ce n'est pas tous les jeudis, mais le jeudi d'après seulement...). Peut-être que si on parle avec quelqu'un dans un contexte présent (conversation normale) il est interdit d'utiliser l'article (sauf s'il y a une répétition) et si c'est un récit au passé on peut ou on doit l'utiliser?
Je vous remercierais si vous puissiez me l'expliquer...


----------



## Maître Capello

On met aussi l'article sans idée de répétition lorsque l'on parle d'un jour d'une semaine du passé ou de l'avenir. L'article n'est toutefois pas nécessaire et généralement omis s'il s'agit de la semaine passée ou de la semaine à venir.

_Je me suis bien amusé pendant mes vacances il y a deux semaines : *le* lundi, j'ai fait du pédalo ; *le* mardi, je suis allé pêcher…_


----------



## Bilius

Pour cette phrase: "Ma journée préférée, c'est lundi / le lundi." je voudrais savoir qu'est-ce qu'on dit.
Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans votre contexte, comme il s'agit des lundis en général et pas uniquement du lundi de la semaine en cours, je mettrais l'article : _c'est *le* lundi_.


----------



## Cinders1850

Bonjour, est-ce que c'est correcte à dire "ouvert le mardi et samedi" ou est-ce qu'il faut dire "ouvert le mardi et LE samedi" ?


----------



## SwissPete

Personnellement, j'utiliserais LE deux fois.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums ! 

Il faut rester cohérent et employer la même construction dans les deux cas. L'usage ou non de l'article dépend toutefois du contexte exact. S'il s'agit de tous les mardis et de tous les samedis, il est en effet préférable d'employer l'article (deux fois) ; s'il ne s'agit que d'un mardi et d'un samedi en particulier, il ne faut pas d'article.

_*le* mardi et *le* samedi
mardi et samedi_


----------



## Nicomon

Au singulier, je répéterais l'article aussi. 
Mais il serait grammaticalement correct d'écrire : (tous) _*les* mardi*s* et samedi*s.* 
_
On peut écrit au choix _ Nos bureaux sont fermés * le* samedi et* le *dimanche / sont fermés*  les* samedi*s* et dimanche*s* _
Tout comme on a le choix entre _ *le *6 et *le* 7 juin_ / _*les *6 et 7 juin._

Les plus curieux peuvent aussi consulter ces articles de la BDL  : 
Jours de la semaine
Répétition de l'article devant des dates coordonnées


----------



## Áskera

Bonjour!

Avec l'adjectif «prochain» l'article défini peut aller ou pas, n'est-ce pas?:

_On abordera ce thème (le) lundi prochain.
Ce sujet est pour (le) mercredi prochain.
_
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour Askera,

On peut dire « _le lundi qui vient_ » mais à mon avis, on ne peut pas dire _le lundi prochain_.  
Contrairement à _la semaine prochaine / le mois prochain. 
_
Si j'ajoutais l'article défini avec un nom de jour,  j'inverserais _ prochain + jour._
... _le prochain lundi / le prochain mercredi. 
_


----------



## coriandremélisse

Bonjour,
Quand on est en train de narrer un événement passé (un incident par exemple), pouvons-nous omettre l'article ou c'est nécessaire? Je suis en train de raconter que j'ai voyagé à Paris la semaine dernière. 
Voici la phrase en question: "Mardi après-midi je me suis promené dans la ville" et "mercredi matin je suis allé faire les magasins".
Devrais-je mettre l'article ou on ne le met pas?


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans votre exemple, vous ne pouvez omettre l'article que s'il s'agit bien des derniers mardi et mercredi en date. Puisque nous sommes le week-end, s'il s'agit de mardi et mercredi derniers (il y a 4 ou 5 jours), vous pouvez omettre l'article, mais si vous parlez de mardi et mercredi de la semaine passée (il y a une douzaine de jours), vous devez mettre l'article.


----------



## pamplemoussee

Salut!

Je comprends qu'on utilise *jeudi *pour faire référence à une actions qui se réalise une seule fois, et qu'on utilise _*le jeudi* _pour celles qui se répètent. Cependant, est-ce qu'on peut utiliser comme synonyme de *le jeudi* l'expression_* tous les jeudis ?*_

Merci d'avance


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Oui, c'est parfaitement correct et très usité : *tous les jeudis soir*, j'ai entraînement à mon club de dominos. « Soir » est au singulier parce c'est « tous les jeudis, *le soir* ».


----------



## Simon35

Salut, 

J'aimerais parler de mon week-end dernier. Alors, selon les commentaires, il n'est pas nécessaire d'utiliser l'article défini parce qu'il s'agit de la semaine passée. Est-ce que j'ai bien compris?

J'écrirais: Vendredi soir, j'ai rencontré une amie en ville. Qu'est-ce que tu as fait dimanche?

Normalement, on écrit "Le soir,..." mais quand on écrit "Le vendredi soir" on exprime plutôt une habitude ou on parle d'un jour du passé ou de l'avenir. Est-ce que c'est correct?


----------



## Maître Capello

Simon35 said:


> Vendredi soir, j'ai rencontré une amie en ville. Qu'est-ce que tu as fait dimanche?






Simon35 said:


> quand on écrit "Le vendredi soir" on exprime plutôt une habitude ou on parle d'un jour du passé ou de l'avenir.


Les deux sont possibles ; tout dépend du contexte.


----------

